

Mantis shrimp - dhbradshaw
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantis_shrimp

======
dhbradshaw
"Both types strike by rapidly unfolding and swinging their raptorial claws at
the prey, and are capable of inflicting serious damage on victims
significantly greater in size than themselves. In smashers, these two weapons
are employed with blinding quickness, with an acceleration of 10,400 g and
speeds of 23 m/s from a standing start [7], about the acceleration of a .22
caliber bullet. Because they strike so rapidly, they generate cavitation
bubbles between the appendage and the striking surface [7]. The collapse of
these cavitation bubbles produces measurable forces on their prey in addition
to the instantaneous forces of 1,500 N that are caused by the impact of the
appendage against the striking surface, which means that the prey is hit twice
by a single strike; first by the claw and then by the collapsing cavitation
bubbles that immediately follow [8]. Even if the initial strike misses the
prey, the resulting shock wave can be enough to kill or stun the prey.

The snap can also produce sonoluminescence from the collapsing bubble."

